# S&W out of Left Field



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Didn’t come through on any of the guns I was after this weekend. Came across another one by accident.
Ended up minus several bucks and bricks of 22 ammo. But on plus side I came out with near mint .357 mg S&W m27-2 in the scarce 5” barrel. The 6” is more common. The 27 is the Cadillac of 357s. The originals were called Registered Magnums, the first .357s.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

So what's a brick of 22's going for at the gun show (courthouse?)
Trade value these days


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Was at a gun show yesterday. $80 for 500. Just crazy.


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

TM-1 said:


> Was at a gun show yesterday. $80 for 500. Just crazy.


80 is cheap LOL, last show i went to seen them for $150 for 500


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Great score is it a keeper or a trader? Looks like a great gun.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Everything that isnt family heirloom gun is tradable, ect. I’m suppose to look at another S&W 357 a 28 the next few days.


----------

